# 'The Elgin' tool



## TwoSchwinns (Mar 6, 2013)

Does anyone out there know for sure if 'The Elgin" alligator jaw adjustable wrench is for bikes? There is a few of them for sale on the web.
It looks like the jaw configuration would be a pain to use on bolts. Maybe the wrench is for another Elgin product.
Now that I have an Elgin I might want one, but as I say, it sure looks weird.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2013)

Elgin made automobiles too. "Elgin" also means top notch, pinnacle, sort of like ACME or top, peak, summit....


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Mar 7, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Elgin made automobiles too. "Elgin" also means top notch, pinnacle, sort of like ACME or top, peak, summit....




Yes, that's why I was wondering if that tool is for another one of their products, or as you mentioned, just a name coincidence. 
Still can't figure out how it would be used.


----------



## kunzog (Mar 8, 2013)

I was told by several people that the wrench was for bicycles and that the large hole at the end was to allow you to carry the wrench on the handle bars. You remove a grip, slip the wrench on the bars and replace the grip. That's how I display my Elgin wrench.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 8, 2013)

The hole in the wrench being designed to hang from the bars does not make sense to me. It is the last place where I would want my wrench to be, and having to remove a grip to get the wrench would be a hassle. I have one of those wrenches but I do not like the design.


----------



## tailhole (Mar 8, 2013)

I have one & it sucks to use.  It never really grips onto a bolt.  I think it was designed to booger up bolt heads.  At least that's all I've been able to do with mine. Oh & it's not for sale.  You never know when you need to booger something.


----------



## craigw (Mar 8, 2013)

*Elgin wrench*

The Elgin adjustable alligator wrench was first produced in the late 1800 and I believe the company sold out to another company (if I recall correctly) before the 1900.  Alligator wrenches were popular for a all in one wrench that could be carried easily.  Most do not work all that well, many were cheap although a lot of the major tool makers made them at one time. Most you find are pretty worn out or abused long ago so they work even less well than when they were new.


----------

